# SD has discharge should I tell her mum...



## Shinning_Star

to prepare her for onset of periods? 

I have noticed that when washing sd's knickers there's a discharge in them, I don't now if this is normal for an eight year old, or even if girls of all ages have it? 

Not having had a girl yet, Well not reach above eight months, I basicaly don't know if this is normal for all girls and doesn't mean anything, if it could be an infection, I'm not sure she washes properly as she sometimes comes back here of a monday and smells funny. Or if it oculd be a sign puberty is ont the way in which case should I tell her mother so she can have THE TALK with her. Or am I over reacting and girls of all ages get discharge.

I don't think her Mum would have neccessarily noticed as she only has her fri night sat sun night, so she wld only be washing minimal underwear. And I also notice it's not all the time.

thanks folkes answer appreciated!


xxx


----------



## mumof2girls

Im not sure how normal it is for an 8 year old as my daughter is only 4 but I know puberty seems to start earlier and earlier these days.... it may be worth mentioning though as the little girl will need to be prepared in case periods do start..... if she isnt told she will get the shock of her life and also she may have an infection so could need to be checked out xx


----------



## mommy43

i have 2 teenage daughter n a 6yr old daughter so am basing this on them my eldest is nearly 16 n started her period at 13 she got discharge about 6mnths before starting n it got gradually more n more till she actually started 
my 13 yr old is currently at that stage so dont think it will be long before she starts 
my 6 yr old dosent have any n ive not noticed it my older girls when they were younger unless there was an infection wich to be honest was very rarely but i no some girls can be prone to infection 
just to add when it was on build up to period it was sort of creamy white 
hope that all makes sense


----------



## Shinning_Star

It's kinda creamy white beige, not like ovulation stuff not that thick, and only a little bit. 

I'm sure she's still so young, but i just know recently she had a growth spurt and seems to be having start of curves, but one thing i though wasn't boob growth was fact it doesn't seem to painful, and i remember it being really painful. I started my periods at 12 but i don't remember discharge.


----------



## mommy43

it started as a little bit with my girls but as i said increased untill for my older one atleast she started her period 

my 13 yr old has some boobs already n some pubic growth (sorry if theres too much detail just trying to help u work this out) as i said hasnt started her period yet but both the girls said the start of growing boobs hurt so did i for that matter obviously my girls are that bit older but it is possible shes about to start my girls seem to be developing very similarly but they are sisters so it wont be the same for every girl 
i dont know what else to say hun but i would mention it to her mum either way my friend when i was at school started her period at 9 it is young but better for her to be prepared a bit young than start n not know what the hells going on HTH


----------



## Jkelmum

my 9 yr old as had discharge for nearly a yr and doc checked for infection it was clear and she was happy it was nothing


----------



## Georgie90

i would have the talk with her anyway...whether she is about to start or not...we had a talk in school (just the girls) when i was 9...i didnt start till i was 13 but my cousin was 9 when she had her first...no help with the discharge as i really cant remember, but best to discuss it sooner rather then later xxx


----------



## xtashax26

my 11 year old daughter has been having the same thing for over a year now and still no periods, doctor says its normal and she knows all about periods etc. she also has started to devlope breasts which she said hasnt hurt at all and is now a size 32a and still no pain. I would mentune it to her mum just so she is aware and if need be maybe ask the doctors advise?


----------



## Erised

Just thought I'd chime in with my own experience. 

To be honest, I can't really remember the discharge - but the no pain during breast growth doesn't mean she isn't growing them. I never had any pain at all, what so ever (and hardly during pregnancy either, maybe just very lucky?) and am now a massive 38J (before pregnancy). So no pain doesn't automatically mean she isn't going through a 'teenage growth spurt' so to speak =)


----------



## suzib76

tbh if mum doesnt have her very often in comparison then i wouldnt worry about it, and just chat with SD yourself


----------



## Dinoslass

It doesn't need to have anything to do with her period yet. 
We have short temp foster children and had an 8 year old girl one time that had it too. Not much she could do about it, doctor said it was harmless and sure enough it did went away after some time.


----------



## Dinoslass

It doesn't need to have anything to do with her period yet. 
We have short temp foster children and had an 8 year old girl one time that had it too. Not much she could do about it, doctor said it was harmless and sure enough it did went away after some time. I did make sure she washed properly though. It was something I had to check upon as she forgot to wash there most of the time.


----------



## samone00

not being rude but she needs to see a doctor shes way to young to have discharge


----------



## Laura2919

I dont have any experience but you could always make an appointment with the Docs and see, Better to be safe. I didnt start my periods until I was 11, 8 sounds a bit young, still a child!! Hopefully you get to the bottom of it


----------



## xolily

My little sister is 8 and has had discharge for a while. Mum took her to docs who said it's nothing to worry about. My mum is also flabbergasted that my lil sisters boobs are actually growing and she's sure she saw a pubic hair too. I think it can just happen early for some girls. xx


----------



## hopeandpray

girls don't normally get discharge until they're about to hit puberty. i guess there are some exceptions though. some girls start so young now, i think it depends on weight too. my mom and sister were skinny skinny kids so didn't start their periods until 14-15 years old. if she hasn't hit 7 stone yet i'd say it's unlikely 
i think at the age she is now she should begin to learn the basics of the birds and the bees anyway though


----------



## Abz1982

I had discharge from about age 8 and started my periods about 7 months after I turned 9. But I did start puberty early - I had boobs at 10!


----------

